# COOL FRONT and HOT FISHING ACTION!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Troy, Stan, and Guy had one AWESOME morning Friday the day after the cold front. The tide was dead low yesterday but was up and coming in hard this morning which changed my mind on places to go. Withte incoming tide I opted to check out an area that usually produces under similar conditions. JACK POT stuck the power pole 2 times and the limit was filled with nice trout with one pushing 4.5lbs. The bite was not crazy but steady with the shrimp under corks and Old bayside plastic shrimp under corks got some too. After filling, the limit of trout we went after the reds and a few found their way into our ice chest but lot of undersize reds were caught and released. Great day with some good fella?s.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Limited Out 75 Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">4 redfish<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Capt Gene Dugas<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Rather Be Fishing Adventures<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------

